
Hertz Car Rental Files for Bankruptcy - heshiebee
https://jalopnik.com/hertzs-late-night-bankruptcy-filing-sends-ripples-throu-1843628287
======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23279327](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23279327)

